# Nissan Juke vs. a Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Model [Videos]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan knows exactly who the target audience of the new Juke is: young males. As though the crossover's turbocharged direct-injection 4-cylinder and high-tech AWD system weren't a sufficient argument, a new series of ads featuring a Sports Illustrated swimsuit model certainly speaks volumes.

The Juke is tested is against the model, Amber, in such categories as acceleration, agility, aerodynamics and curb appeal; and while these spots certainly pander to the lowest common denominator, they're actually quite funny too.

Designed to help promote the Juke, and the 2011 Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Edition (on newsstands today), it's just the latest example of Nissan's clever marketing.

Vote for your favorite model here and read AutoGuide's review of the new 2011 Nissan Juke here.

See the ads after the jump:

More: *Nissan Juke vs. a Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Model [Videos]* on AutoGuide.com


----------

